# How long does Visa Waiver Program take to be processed?



## bopbop10 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi all

I'm in a bit of a panic!!

I'm due to fly to NY from Heathrow this week..the trouble is my passport was damaged over the weekend and i can not get a replacement until tomorrow at the earliest.

I can't apply for a new Visa Waiver Program until i have my new passport details tomorrow.

However, the ESTA website says that all applications must be made at least 72 hours before travel.

With that being this afternoon i have no chance of making that deadline.

So i guess what i need to know is how long it will ACTUALLY take for me to get all of the relevant details once i've processed my information tomorrow?
Will I get it in time do you think..or will i have to cancel the trip?! eeek!

What a nightmare!

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unless there are issues you can wait for the approval and print it out.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bopbop10 said:


> What a nightmare!
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Most ESTA applications authorize the applicant almost immediately. There is no way of knowing whether you are "most people". You'll have to wait until you get your passport and try it.


----------



## bopbop10 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for your replies.

I had visions of applying and then having to wait days until i find out.

I guess the only way i'll know is when i try tomorrow! 

Fingers crossed!

Thanks once more.


----------

